# Gender scan TODAY!! 5PM UK TIME!! Eeeeek! UPDATE!!



## IsabellaJayne

https://i39.tinypic.com/2wojhtv.jpg

Scan is 12+1 weeks :) 

pink or blue? :)


----------



## missl1

i will say a little princess when do you find out ? xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thanks hun, 1st July, not long! How about you? xx


----------



## missl1

i find out monday hun im so excited as a early gender scan private but yeh yours looks like a girl i think xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

wow not long at all!! how many weeks are you? xx


----------



## missl1

im 15 weeks 5 day hun :) still got along way to go what gender do you want or any? xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Aww cute. Yeah my gender scan is at 16+3 days :) Im really not bothered, I started off wanting a girl, then a boy and now Im kind of torn lol!

Its really weird lol

What about you? xx


----------



## missl1

i will be 16 week 2 day and you know what you have took my words out my mouth the only one who has actually said what i meant to say when people ask me its so strange your right xx


----------



## ClairAye

I'll say :pink: :flower:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

thanks hun :D xx


----------



## teenmommy15

im gonna go with a little princess as well!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

thankyou xx


----------



## 17pregnant

I'm going to say little girl as well :) Doesn't really look like my boys scans x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

thankyou, theres a lot of girly vibes! :) xx


----------



## 17pregnant

The girls on here are pretty accurate too! I got mostly boy guesses and found out they were right :) x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

ooh will be interesting cos ive been convinced its a boy :haha:


----------



## jesssika

Not sure.. Looks like bubs is being a little snob and turned right around alls I can see is back :haha: but from vibes I'm going to go boy :) x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

bubs was being camera shy and snubbing us lol. Hopefully ill get a better pic on Tues :D xx


----------



## x__amour

:blue:


----------



## KateCardwell

My first thought was boy.


----------



## magic93

Hard to tell but ill say girl


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou, only 27 more days to find out :D, eeeek!! xx


----------



## KateyCakes

I'd say girl :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Babas all fine with a nuchal measurement of 1.8mm :happydance: was amazing.

Got a new pic of bubs on its side so could i have more gender guesses please as it will be more accurate :cloud9:

Thanks Ladies 

https://i43.tinypic.com/adnlsz.jpg


----------



## missl1

i say little boy :) x


----------



## ClairAye

:blue: :flower:


----------



## teenmommy15

i say boy!!


----------



## 17pregnant

I say boy as well! :) Looks a little like my nuchal scan :)


----------



## jesssika

Boy :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Any last guesses on my scan based on skull theory? Scans TODAY, Im so excited! 

I will be sure to update this thread.

Scans at 13 weeks xx

https://i44.tinypic.com/dwp1de.jpg


----------



## sobroody

Hmm I think girl but I'm having trouble with these skull theories!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou, a girl would be amazing :) xx

Anymore guesses?


----------



## sobroody

I'd like a girl too but I've had 4 boy guesses on my pic and no girl! As long as its healthy tho I don't mind :)


----------



## Mummymelie

Girl :pink:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I think boy for your scan too so broody!

And thankyou :) 

Anymore? xx


----------



## 2ndbabybump

Girl


----------



## IsabellaJayne

thankyou :) x


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou!

Wow all girl so far :)


----------



## whittnie117

Yea, I guess girl too.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

hope you're all right, well aslong as bubs is healthy :D xx


----------



## hulahoop09

My 2 lo scans were identical and we are having a boy this time so based purely on a guess I think girl!

Xx


----------



## ama

*Girl*


----------



## IsabellaJayne

thankyou, eee so excited! xx


----------



## angelandbump

I'm going to say :blue: just to be different :haha:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou :) I have a feeling its a lil boy! So many girl guesses though, I could be wrong x


----------



## Bride2b

I think boy - but could be wrong as its not the clearest picture of the skull. Wow you are finding out early xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Bride2b said:


> I think boy - but could be wrong as its not the clearest picture of the skull. Wow you are finding out early xx

Yes Ill be 16+2 at the time of the scan! 

:)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Eek only 5 more days to go!! :happydance: 

Can't wait to update this thread!!


----------



## Perplexed

I have a feeling it's a girl! Dunno why, but I remember reading this thread and getting preoccupied with something else. Then when I went to bed that night it came to my mind and I thought "she's having a girl!"

Can't wait to know for sure :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

:pink: but i'm really not sure :flower:


----------



## sobroody

Excited to see what you're having! I still think girl!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Im so excited! A girl would be amazing xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Arghhhhh 4 days :happydance:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

3 days :happydance:


----------



## The Alchemist

I really think girl!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou! :D! I will be sure to update :D x


----------



## squeal

I think girl too!


----------



## brit3435

:pink:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou!!

Only 2 days to go! Eeeeeeeee!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

IT'S TOMORROW!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ama

Super exciting :D


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Eee i know! Counting the hours now :D xx


----------



## jesssika

I vote boy :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Despite all the girl votes, I too think boy xx


----------



## Kandidancer

I have no ideas but I say boy. Good luck, I wish my scan was now, mine is August 9th seems forever away. 
I'm excited for you xx:hugs:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Ee thankyou hun. Mine would have been 23rd July but MIL offered to pay for a private sexing scan so off we go tomorrow :D!

Otherwise we would have waited too!

Thankyou, eee im so excited!! xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Mine is tomorrow too (Wednesday). Come back and tell us! I love ultrasounds!


----------



## Foxy37

Good luck today xxx


----------



## The Alchemist

Have you found out? I noticed you're in UK do you must've found out already because it's only 9am where I'm at lol. My scan is 10 something am. Yay! Post a pic or two!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

No we're still on the same day here in the UK lol! Its only 5:40 pm on Wednesday. Mine is 5:00pm on Thursday lol. So yours may be before mine? xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

On baby essentials :) Just thought I'd give you ladies a heads up x


----------



## Foxy37

have you seen the advert its so funny , its the aliens and the dad is pregnant lol xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Haha yes! Cute aliens :D xx


----------



## tay_913

Stalking! Can't wait to find out boy or girl! I say boy!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh I see! Yes mine is today, Wednesday! I had just gotten out of the hospital. Omg, today is a hot day. My mouth is dry, I forgot to bring a bottle of water with me. It's 100 degrees F as I am typing!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Hve you had it then yes?? Pink or blue? xx


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm not saying until OH wakes up as I Feel he deserves to be the first person to know. He couldn't come with me because he worked 14 hrs graveyard shift last night. So I'm waiting for him to wake n bake, and then I'll be back later tonight to tell you all :p


----------



## Mrs A

Isabella I say boy by the skull theory x x


----------



## Foxy37

where in the uk are you ? x


----------



## foquita

ooo thanks for this! pay day tomorrow so I'm off for a nosy now :happydance:


----------



## broodymrs

Omg, just had to share this. Been watching a nursery set on argos for ages. Was 699.99, bought today for 254!! Wahoo, bargain!


----------



## mummytobe_93

i really wish this big sale was on in a month or so :(
so many things i need and want to buy but i really want my 20 week scan before i even consider buying anything!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Foxy37 said:


> where in the uk are you ? x


Im in the North West, Preston.You? xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou! Its officially today :D! Its 12:10am here :D! Whoop! 17 hours to go xx


----------



## ClairAye

I'm saying :blue: but I just have a feeling based on just you of :pink: :dohh:

I had a lot of :pink: guesses with LO but KNEW he was a boy, nothing swayed me :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

This got me excited for getting a cot and changing unit and store them and mum and dad's house seeing as I sold my lovely wooden unit just a month before finding out :cry: Then I remembered we only have a wholesalers who ship up here for Argos, if things don't fit in their cage it costs more.. A sofa is an extra £30.... PER SEAT :nope:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Haha I get what you mean lol! I am convinced its a boy lol! 98% sure I reckon!! We shall see!! :D


Not slept a wink all night hardly!! Its 4am here and im wide awake!! So excited!!


----------



## The Alchemist

That's how I was last night, I couldn't relax enough to go to sleep. Just tossing and turning...


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Its annoying as Im actually tired!! Have you revealed yet? :D xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I find out today!! :D


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I find out today :D !!


----------



## Emma93

Girl too, very similar to mine :) xxx


----------



## sobroody

Good luck today :) xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou Ladies! So excited xxxx


----------



## ClairAye

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Emma93

Just want to add, I'm sure you said you're going with Babybond? Make sure they give you the 4D preview! When they finished my scan, I was so happy and on cloud 9, that I didn't even notice they hadn't done the 4D one, so I went back and asked about it and they were like 'Oh we don't like to do it this early as the baby looks very skeletal, and quite scary' So I said that it didn't matter, I wanted to see my baby in 4D as I was promised when I booked the scan! In the end I got it after lots of huffing and puffing! They felt bad and gave me 4 4D prints, but I had to push for it! So worth it though xxx


----------



## Olivette

Ohh, i'm excited to hear how your scan goes today!! We've booked a gender scan for 16 weeks through babybond too, it's just under 2 weeks away! :). 

*Emma93* that's a good tip about making sure they don't miss out the 4d preview! I think with all of the excitement I can see how it might be missed! My husband doesn't really like the look of the 4d scans, he says he finds them a little scary (not sure why) so we'll see if he likes it in the 16 week one. 

Ox


----------



## Glitterdiva

broodymrs said:


> Omg, just had to share this. Been watching a nursery set on argos for ages. Was 699.99, bought today for 254!! Wahoo, bargain!

I've just bought that too!! Shame its bit a cot bed tho :(


----------



## Emma93

I've added 3 of my 4 4D ones, and yes she does look tiny and skinny, but you can clearly see she's a baby just minus the baby fat! :haha:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







EMMA_8.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 15









EMMA_9.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 16









EMMA_10.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Olivette

Aww thank you for those. I think those are so special. I'm so looking forward too it! We're travelling down to where my side of the family live and they'll all be coming in on the appointment, hehe. 

Ox


----------



## Louise88

thanks for that think il be popping in today to buy the 2 pack unisex whinnie the pooh sleep suits and 3 pack vests lol this babies going to be spoilt in the clothes department!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thanks for the tip! No mines not with baby bond, its take a peek in st helens! Advertised as a 4D scan & 3D pics :D xxx


----------



## Mummymelie

I had mine at take a peek st Helen's. it was amazing and the staff were so nice! :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Yeah I've been once before, its a lovely place :D xx


----------



## Misscalais

:blue: based on skull. I can't see a nub so it makes me want to say :pink: lol!


----------



## kailynn

I'm thinking :pink:, as well!!


----------



## brit3435

My private gender scan is tomorrow! The most recent scan I have is from 9 weeks so any guesses just for fun??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jodiex

An hour to go :). Good luck. X


----------



## Olivette

45 mins! You can tell we're all really excited on your behalf! Hehe.

Ox


----------



## DebbieF

Good luck! I had a comprehensive scan a week ago and they wouldn't tell me the gender. :(


----------



## BabyLove1111

Good luck!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Yay! I'm waiting!


----------



## 12BeeMummy

i say a princess too :pink: Good luck :flower:


----------



## missl1

Good luck hun my instinct is saying boy but think girl by look at scan cc


----------



## Moom7900

Can't wait to hear what you're having!!! :) xxxxxxx


----------



## MommaJJ

Ooh you should know by now! Don't leave is in suspense, I'm thinking pink x


----------



## Girly922

Ooh, this was good and bad to see. Lol. I think I've just spent nearly £500 because of this one post! Lol.


----------



## sobroody

Emma93 said:


> Just want to add, I'm sure you said you're going with Babybond? Make sure they give you the 4D preview! When they finished my scan, I was so happy and on cloud 9, that I didn't even notice they hadn't done the 4D one, so I went back and asked about it and they were like 'Oh we don't like to do it this early as the baby looks very skeletal, and quite scary' So I said that it didn't matter, I wanted to see my baby in 4D as I was promised when I booked the scan! In the end I got it after lots of huffing and puffing! They felt bad and gave me 4 4D prints, but I had to push for it! So worth it though xxx

I had mine with babybond last thurs and most of the scan was 4d! I was only expecting a minute or so but it was the other way round! Weird how its different in different places!


Im dying to know what youre having isabella!!


----------



## Louise88

Hehe I bet shes far to excited and on cloud9 after the scan, when she found out I bet its been a trip to asda, mother care etc. for pink or blue clothes and a phone call to every member of the family lol can't wait to see the update! Been stalking this thread x


----------



## undomestic

I want to say GIRL .. :) Can't wait to hear what you're having.


----------



## wantanother83

Stalking :) cant wait to hear what your having x


----------



## mummytobe_93

hurry up and let us know :) excited to hear!

i have mine on saturday x


----------



## ClairAye

Update!?! :D


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Well Ladies.....she's a beautiful, healthy baby GIRL!!! So happy!! Been to Asda shopping for pink, spot on Louise haha!

We're over the moon. She gorgeous with very long leggies :D xxx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Shes a beautiful baby girl!! :D!!

In love xx


----------



## Kandidancer

Yayyyy a cute little princess. Congratulations xx:hugs:


----------



## Olivette

Aw i'm so pleased for you! How exciting! Congratulations!

Ox


----------



## mummysarah

sorry, i have no idea what happened lol


----------



## Moom7900

Congrats!! I'm also having a girl, and also live in Lancashire! :) 

Do you have a name for her? :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Foxy37

so exciting im also a pink baby xxxx


----------



## sobroody

Yeyeyey congrats!! Soo happy for you ! :) xx


----------



## jodiex

Aww congratulations :) x


----------



## tay_913

So you're intuition was wrong? Maybe mine will be too!

Congratuations on your baby girl!


----------



## squeal

Aww Congratulations! I was right! Xx


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Mummymelie

Congrats! Welcome to team :pink: x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I was very wrong lol! Im in awe with her, shes amazing!! She will be called Heidi Jayne :) xx


----------



## undomestic

Congratulations!! :):):)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

https://i39.tinypic.com/doubuq.jpg

Here she is, sucking her thumb! Meet Heidi Jayne, a lovely healthy girl xx


----------



## Foxy37

how amazing , i cant wait for my 4d scan not having it till 26 weeks xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Foxy37 said:


> how amazing , i cant wait for my 4d scan not having it till 26 weeks xx

Will be amazing at that time, so detailed :D xxx


----------



## pcct

Congrats on team :pink: can't remember what I gussied :0

Foxy am having my 4d at 26 weeks too :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Hmm I haven't looked yet!! Going to though :D xx


----------



## Blob

Awww congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Foxy37

ive seen them on you tube and ts so amazing to see such detail xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Congrats on your girl! Your first scan was so girly I didn't have any doubts it's a girl. And that scan of her sucking her thumb is adorable.


----------



## ama

_congrats!!_:happydance::baby:


----------



## Glitter_berry

Yay! Congrats on your little girl. Heidi Jayne is a beautiful name. :)


----------



## lotuspetals

Congratulations! ..and cute name, btw. Same as mine!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou so much ladies :D xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

At my scan yesterday, apart from finding out she's a very long beautiful baby girl, I did find out I have an anterior placenta.

I know movement may be harder to feel, Im not bothered aslong as baby is healthy but does it pose other problems for me later on?

I wasn't told it would but just a little concerned.

Thanks x


----------



## jesssika

I do too, really the only thing it does is make it harder to feel movements x


----------



## Kandidancer

That's a lovely name she's cute xx:hugs:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thankyou! :) She really is xxx


----------



## Platinumvague

My first daughter i had an anterior placenta and i started feeling movement at 18 weeks.Im pretty poaitove it wont cause any problems.My labor and delivery was a breeze.Even the 2 3D ultrasounds i had done looked perfect.Usually the placenta will block the view.


----------



## Stash777

I found out at my appt yesterday that I also have an anterior placenta, and my Dr said that it really doesn't pose any issues except that I may not feel movements until a little later. :flower:


----------



## Clo

I had an anterior placenta with my ds...and he is now a healthy 2 year old. I have an anterior placenta this time too. Its nothing to worry about  x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Lovely. Thankyou for your replies :D xx


----------



## Miss_Cellany

I have an anterior placenta too and I've been feeling movement since 16 weeks. I can now see and feel baby on outside at 21 weeks. First baby too. 

I think the position of the placenta is only an issue if its very low


----------



## gcgal10

I had the same last pregnancy and had no problems. No one was concerned about it at all. It was harder to feel movement and I didn't feel anything till much later than most.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on finding out & what a cute name!


----------



## AussieBub

I stay off my computer for one day and I miss the big gender reveal haha. Congratulations on your little girl! So happy for you. Been following your pregnancy since the very beginning and it's wonderful to see you and your little girl are both doing well. Oh and you've chosen such a beautiful name as well :) Congratulations again!

-AussieBub


----------



## motherofboys

DS3 and this pregnancy both were/are anterior placenta. I never actually had any problems feeling movements with either of them and the anterior placenta never caused any other problems with DS3. This time its also slightly on the low side so they will check that again later on. 
I did have a friend telling me that it meant baby couldn't put hes back to my front and so would 100% be back to back but that turned out to be rubbish as he wasn't.


----------



## Wobbles

Admin note:

All your threads have been merged and moved to the new forum.

I would also like to bring to your attention the following forum rules:


> Duplicate posting (submitting the same message more than once) is not permitted.




> Forums are subject specific. Threads must be made in the relevant areas and remain on-topic.

You had 5 threads and not only that you posted within the teen section, you are not a teen and do not need to be using that forum.

Thanks


----------



## IsabellaJayne

How is my post about having an anterior placenta to do with gender prediction may I ask?!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Wobbles said:


> Admin note:
> 
> All your threads have been merged and moved to the new forum.
> 
> I would also like to bring to your attention the following forum rules:
> 
> 
> Duplicate posting (submitting the same message more than once) is not permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forums are subject specific. Threads must be made in the relevant areas and remain on-topic.Click to expand...
> 
> You had 5 threads and not only that you posted within the teen section, you are not a teen and do not need to be using that forum.
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

Or Argos sale for that matter :S ?


----------



## Stash777

I'm confused about the anterior placenta thread being placed in gender prediction as well since it was about concerns on possible effects on baby and delivery.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congratulations on your little princess x


----------

